# Everyone shhhhhhhh don't say nothin!!!!!!!!



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Let's just keep prayin


----------



## dustym (Aug 5, 2010)

i ate my black eyed peas this year


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

I thought this thread would make it past Monday but......


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

jrab said:


> I thought this thread would make it past Monday but......


well thought I would go ahead and get it out there so no one says what im talkin bout....trying to tie up some loose ends

AND MAYBE COUPLE MORE WOULDNT HURT
:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Flight Cancelled said:


> well thought I would go ahead and get it out there so no one says what im talkin bout....trying to tie up some loose ends
> 
> AND MAYBE COUPLE MORE WOULDNT HURT
> :clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


We know EXACTLY what you are talking about !!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

:clover::bluefish::bluefish::clover::clover:

All set n ready


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

I just changed the oil :clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm sure everything will work out as I will be out of town.


----------



## Bad Influence (Dec 15, 2008)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> i'm sure everything will work out as I will be out of town.


That a good sign for the rest of us. LOL!!!


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

Figures winds gonna stop the same weekend I gotta put in a new steering helm on our boat. Y'all enjoy the weather window


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't touch it, don't even look at it.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

blaze 'em said:


> Don't touch it, don't even look at it.


Don't even think about thinking about it


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Not surprised since I'll be out of town this weekend


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

My kids bday weekend and party..... I guarantee it will be calm lol somebody scout the wahoo for me!!


----------



## Jaker_cc (Apr 11, 2013)

Why should this year be any different. Working the good ones, off the bad ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Tied up this weekend plus my port engine is locked up... fml


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

WestEndAngler said:


> Tied up this weekend plus my port engine is locked up... fml


That blows!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

WestEndAngler said:


> Tied up this weekend plus my port engine is locked up... fml


That's not good....you just bought This boat last year?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Flight Cancelled said:


> That's not good....you just bought This boat last year?


Hector found some water in oil pan crossing fingers.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Drained the racors and checked the oil in the engines. Just got the bottom cleaned too...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Waiting.....praying......waiting.....praying.................

PECOS


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

I just requested for Friday off work.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Loaded and ready to go gonna call in dead to work.


Tom


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but that weather window looks pretty tight. Any boat problems saturday out at the gardens, and Sunday will SUCK.


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but that weather window looks pretty tight. Any boat problems saturday out at the gardens, and Sunday will SUCK.


I have to work next week we are going to take advantage of the weekend opportunity


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Headed out Friday coming back Saturday.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but that weather window looks pretty tight. Any boat problems saturday out at the gardens, and Sunday will SUCK.


15-20knots sunday around lunch at cervesa will be a lil choppy comin in


----------



## ETx Greysuit Bandit (Jan 22, 2013)

Hammer down !!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

What rally chaps my $$@ is when they decrease the Sunday front effects on Thursday night so you forego a Fri-Sat trip and then on Sat morning they increase the Sunday front effects again. Kcuf! Looks like its moving to Mon-Tues unless Sunday is weaker than fcst...


----------



## bigrome12 (Mar 14, 2008)

bjd76 said:


> What rally chaps my $$@ is when they decrease the Sunday front effects on Thursday night so you forego a Fri-Sat trip and then on Sat morning they increase the Sunday front effects again. Kcuf! Looks like its moving to Mon-Tues unless Sunday is weaker than fcst...


It's that time of year Bruce. forecasting is never accurate but it seems worse in winter time, when you're trying to avoid getting wind blown/wet in cold temps.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

sure is rough out there this 1/17/15 saturday morning, that Im land Locked along with the rest of us Land-Lubbers ...


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

bjd76 said:


> What rally chaps my $$@ is when they decrease the Sunday front effects on Thursday night so you forego a Fri-Sat trip and then on Sat morning they increase the Sunday front effects again. Kcuf! Looks like its moving to Mon-Tues unless Sunday is weaker than fcst...


Same thing happened to us. Now gunning for Monday Tuesday. Praying the forecast holds.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Us too, Mon-Tues!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The big boy's left the canal yesterday, Good luck!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Sitting on matagorda beach right now....light winds, offshore looks beautiful..low swell and long period. Should pulled boat done here today


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Any reports yet? I had to turn down an invite because of work and a kids bday party. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Look for Trappers post maÃ±ana! We had a fun day.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

We made it out. Just got back.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Congrats T. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Nice job on the YF!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Buoy showing 29knts and 5ft seas now hope everyone is in safe this morning


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> We made it out. Just got back.
> View attachment 1945386


Great trip!!!!!


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

We went out yesterday morning and come back in around 10pm. Seas less then a foot and like glass, no surface chop. Too tired to take pics but AJ, grouper, ling and kingfish. Could have limited out on ling if we wanted but not what we were after. Fish were hungry.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

saltaholic said:


> Buoy showing 29knts and 5ft seas now hope everyone is in safe this morning


We got some wahoo and kings the bite was not on for us we put a lot of hours in trolling....yes 29kn winds with 5ft swell and 6ft wind chop couple of them were taller than the top and steep worse seas I've been in cruises through at 7kn and about 70 miles was able to get up and run 30kn


----------



## 1born2fish (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi.Asher, good job. My name is Joe, I keep my grady here in townand and take it out every time I get a chance, it's down with starboard motor problems, but should be in the water by March, it doesn't have a very long range, so I would like to hooke up with someone who has a vessel which does, pm me if you need a crew member, I pay my share of the trip, we went out last Tuesday, ran to southern, no blue water to be found, troll a couple of hours and we couldn't buy a bite, not much current, muved to backer, lots of current, green water, lost an AJ, came back and hit a couple state Sapps


----------

